
Beyond Interactive: Notebook Innovation at Netflix - evacchi
https://medium.com/netflix-techblog/notebook-innovation-591ee3221233
======
andrewgrowles
Read this the other day. I don’t see why Netflix needed to build nteract.
JupyterLab has great extensibility (albeit very under-documented).

